
Is a round Minecraft world possible? [video] - DanielRibeiro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztAg643gJBA
======
sohkamyung
Interesting. But the video title is a bit mis-leading. It modifies minetest, a
"free, open source voxel game engine" [1], not Minecraft.

\- [1] [http://www.minetest.net/](http://www.minetest.net/)

------
doublerebel
Impressive. tl;dr it's possible to map a world made of squares into a torus in
order to make it round. But I'm still really interested how the perspective
was created of a spherical world although the mapping is toroidal.

~~~
TamHagmas
I think he answers your question in this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joFWr3JzBOI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joFWr3JzBOI)

------
imaginenore
This is really cool!

